# Taking Art Commissions



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

if anybody is interested in artwork drawn for them please pm me or write in this forum thanx 

~fen~


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Drawn for who? What am I missing?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't think you're missing anything.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fen, perhaps you should provide a little more detail or post some examples of the type of work you can do.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry bout that i have some on Flickr.

i will post them in another thread or this is one?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2527389769/


----------

